# yote and fox hunting around jamestown nd



## dane halstead (Dec 2, 2004)

hello everyone . I am a nodak native looking for a place to hunt yotes and fox around jamestown in december. any advice as where to go would be greatly appreciated. my aunt and uncle have a farm around jamestown so ideally i would like to hunt in that general area. Thanks!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're all around Jamestown. A lot hang in the slough bottoms, and the Prarie Pothole Region has plenty of those.


----------



## dane halstead (Dec 2, 2004)

:beer: Thanks partner! Any other tips or suggestions? I will probably bring 3 to 4 friends along as they have never been coyote hunting. I grew up in williston as an adolecent where my dad took me hunting as a kid. actually it was more like drive around and find a coyote or a jack rabbit to shoot. Any suggestions are appreciated. thanks again


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't hunt them often, but the best place I know of around here is in the hills about 10 miles south of the Crystal Springs/Tappen area. There are other places of course, some closer to Jamestown but I believe that this area is probably the best around here. Good Luck!

huntin1


----------

